# CSRA/Tarheel Double DQ



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I am leaving the house at 5:00am. for the trial.
Will post real time for both stakes as best possible.
good luck to all entrants.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing about it all.
Good luck!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Gregg,

Good luck with the Q today and tomorrow! Looks like the weather is going to be very nice. 

John


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Q Callbacks to 3rd...
1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 21, 22, 26, 27


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Go Tony and Deets!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

any news from the derby?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Q - 7 dogs to the 4th
4, 5, 8, 12, 17, 22, 27


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Glen!
Go Chiefie and Ticket!!!!!
Will they start today or wait until morning?
Becky, what is the weather like down there?
Diane


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

jerod said:


> any news from the derby?


I just herd Bart Clark WON the DERBY with Arrow!! Sorry I don't know the other places..


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Bart and Arrow! Great job!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bart, on your Derby WIN with Arrow! 

rita


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Bart.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Q Results.

1st Chief Mike Chitro Lois Munroe

2nd Ozmo Brian Cockfield Brian Cockfield

3rd Reese Gregg Leonard Jason Baker

4th Ticket Heather Horton Lois Munroe

RJ Jazz Wayne Moore Jason Baker

JAMS Duke Gina Blitch Gina Blitch
Red Ernest Hawkins Ernest Hawkins

Proud of my Girl getting 3rd in her first Q.
But tomorrow is a whole new day.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats Gregg!!!! I'd take that! Thanks for posting and good luck tomorrow!

Yeah on Chief and Ticket, too! Congrats to Lois, Mike and Heather! Nice, VERY nice!!!
Diane


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Lois! Wonderful way to start the year.....


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Brian on QAA Oz Mo! Way to go!!

John


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations Brian and Ozmo.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I just herd Bart Clark WON the DERBY with Arrow!! Sorry I don't know the other places..


WAY TO GO MR. BART AND ARROW!!!!
I'm not at all suprised. Arrow has been lookin some more kind of good. And he has excellent bird persons


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gregg, congratulations to you and the rest of the ribbon winners! Thanks for posting the results.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks,Becky, we had fun today.
Good luck to everyone tomorrow.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats to all that finished!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Watch Out for that AARROW! WTG Bart...anyone have the rest of the results for the Derby?


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Good job Lois and Brian I still want you to take ticket hunting! Lol!!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

golfandhunter said:


> Q Results.
> 
> 1st Chief Mike Chitro Lois Munroe
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all Good job Gregg!! Special congratulations to Gina Blitch and Duke!!!!!! You go girl


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats! Gregg & Reese on the Qual win.
Don't have the other results.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Bart and Arrow win two in a row.
WAY TO GO


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Pinetree said:


> Bart and Arrow win two in a row.
> WAY TO GO


I am not surprised. Arrow ran beautifully in the two series I saw him run today - wow can that dog mark!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Gregg, on your Qualifying WIN with Reese! That's awesome!

rita


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Gregg and Reese! Sounds like you had a very nice weekend. 

Congratulations Bart and Arrow on two in a row!!

John


----------



## SSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats to Gregg and Reese.....way t ogo on a great weekend!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Gregg, on your Qualifying WIN with Reese! That's awesome!
> 
> rita


Any of the other placemens in the Q today? 

....Congratulations, Gregg..and "Reese"!

Judy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Makes two in a row for Bart and Arrow they won the derby again today that gives Arrow 32 derby points I think


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Blackjack Retrievers - NC said:


> Congratulations Gregg and Reese! Sounds like you had a very nice weekend.
> 
> Congratulations Bart and Arrow on two in a row!!
> 
> John


Times two!
How 'bout Aarrow!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the Kudos,just got home.
I can't believe it,she got the blue in her 2nd Q.

Results as follows

1st Reese Gregg Leonard Jason Baker
2nd Paddy Cathy Forsyth Lois Munroe
3rd Whiskey Wayne McKenzie Chris Bishop
4th Chief Mike Chitro Lois Munroe
RJ Ticket Heather Horton Lois Munroe
Jams Sugar Bill Clark Bill Clark
Trapper Mike Chitro Lois Munroe
Jack Jeff Varn Cara Mock

Thanks to Judges Darlene Houlihan
and Terry Bothwell for the challenging tests.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats Gregg and Reese! A 3rd and a WIN in your first two Quals is hard to beat! You must be on cloud Nine!

Congrats also to Lois & Ticket. A 4 th and a RJ in back to back Q's! Flat-Coats Rock!


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone have all 
the derby placements


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Both days posted on EE


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats Gregg, that's awesome!


----------

